# Access Denied (policy_denied)



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

I restarted my PC and now during surfing on the net, i get this error on many webpages, please help:

=============================================
Access Denied (policy_denied) 


Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL. 


For assistance, contact your network support team. 
==============================================


----------



## m.netking (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems that your Network team in your office has blocked access to some web sites. You need to contact your office network Support Team.
Else they could be trying a new policy or a proxy server to check bandwidth Usage.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What kind of network are you on?


----------

